# A Tale of Deceit, Lust and Infidelity!



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Do we have any mathematicians on this forum? Nevermind, it won't take a mathematician to figure this out.

What are the odds that two people in the same town that do not know each other attend the same working dog event?

How about the odds of two people from the same neighborhood?

How about, two people that do not know each other, working in the SAME OFFICE, that both post to the same working dog forum, and both seem to have some type of grievance with something that took place at said event, at which nobody has any recollection whatsoever of meeting one of these two people?

I took a look at the *IP address belonging to our former member Ali Stuie, and to my surprise, it matched the IP address of our soon to be former member, Mari Steward. Well, this happens from time to time, like if you were to use the same ISP as someone else, and this ISP funnels their traffic through a Proxy server, essentially giving all the members using that Proxy Server the same IP address. However, the IP address in question does not belong to an ISP! It belongs to a large corporation. This means, that both these people are posting to this forum from the same building!

My conclusion? Mari Steward and Ali Stuie appear to be one and the same. The odds that these two people are not the same person, and just happen to both attend the same working dog event, and post to the same forum, and both have some type of issue with the event (the recent APPDA trial to be specific) is just far too many stars that need to line up for it to be a coincidence, especially when nobody actually remembers meeting Ali Stuie.

I post this because I am DISGUSTED by the drama that people seem to create. I am DISGUSTED by people who cannot speak out using their own name and have to hide behind false names and second registrations. If you aren't willing to stand behind what you say, then simply do not say it and keep your mouth shut! There is a reason this forum doesn't cater to anonymous posters, and why literally hundreds of people have been refused registration for lying about their names or wanting to use a name other than their own for whatever reason.

I think I speak for all our members when I say:

Drama is not welcome here, and neither is anyone that uses this forum as a vehicle for their own personal agendas, grievances, vendetta's, or unground axes! Especially when they cannot even do it honestly!

If anyone can offer me any shred of viable evidence as to why this is an inaccurate conclusion, I would be glad to hear it and happily retract the above statements. Short of someone credible vouching for Ali's existance, or perhaps a drivers license copy or something, I don't see how that's possible. The name doesn't even yield a single result on Google. There are no actors on IMDB with the name Stuie, and I cannot find a single reference to show Stuie as being anyone's last name.

* IP Address: A number that looks like this: 123.123.123.123, which uniquely identifies an individual computer or network gateway on the internet.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So is my ring revolution considered a personal agenda??????

I actually know someone that won't post here because she refuses to register. I called her chickenshit, but she doesn't "like" having to register.

Sad really. I look at lurkers pretty much the same way.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff, darling, it's not always about you.

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW, I got called darling by a mod.........cool.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you Mike for letting us know your findings. It is very sad and unfortunate that there are people out there who get off on stirring stuff up.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Now this will bring out another issue which we at APPDA will look at, Members code of conduct.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Mike~
I must say that I am not surprised with your findings. There has been a character assasination on APPDA by the two names that you mentioned on both this forum and other forums. With your permission, could we link to this post and your findings on those other boards? Thanks in advance. ~Justin

PS~ Excellent job at uncovering this conspiracy!


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Justin Eimer said:


> Mike~
> I must say that I am not surprised with your findings. There has been a character assasination on APPDA by the two names that you mentioned on both this forum and other forums. With your permission, could we link to this post and your findings on those other boards? Thanks in advance. ~Justin
> 
> PS~ Excellent job at uncovering this conspiracy!


Mari's Profile:
*"I have beeen learning to work with dogs for the last 5 1/2 years. I still have a long way to go. Knowledge is power... "* *but stupidity is futile. Especially when your motives are dishonest. ~Justin*


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

In a new twist of events, it seems that forum member "Kahn Nance" also ties into this little Mari/Ali escapade.

It appears that the IP address of Kahn Nance traces back to a street address, the same street address in which Mari's employer maintains an office. Coincidence???

So here we have it, 3 people who don't know eachother, 2 of which have never been met by anyone at the trials they supposedly attended, who all seem to access the internet through connections belonging to neighboring companies.

As with Ali Stuie, there is no reference to the existence of any Kahn Nance on Google, other than on this forum, and there are no actors anywhere in the world with the last name "Nance." While that in itself doesn't mean there can't be someone out there called "Nance," I find IMDB to typically be a pretty good reference point for the existence (or lack thereof) of a name when Google can't seem to find it.

What I find most disturbing is the amount of effort that went into this whole charade.

Does anyone else feel like we're in an episode of Scooby Doo????

(As stated in the original post, if anyone can offer any legitimate evidence to the existence of these people I will happily retract my statements.)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> (As stated in the original post, if anyone can offer any legitimate evidence to the existence of these people I will happily retract my statements.)


You're not holding your breath, I hope.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Good work Mike, you should start a detective agency. =D>


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Dude how many posts does it take to get above "ankle biter"..........


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Matt Hammond said:


> Dude how many posts does it take to get above "ankle biter"..........


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Connie Really, How many? I feel like an adult that has to sit at the kids table.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

10 more to go Matt, hang in there! Don't break the kiddie stool


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Matt Hammond said:


> Connie Really, How many? I feel like an adult that has to sit at the kids table.



All I know is, it must be more than 140. :lol:


Honest. I have no idea about any of them.

I know; dontcha hate sitting on that short chair and your knees are as high as your plate?


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Mike I think Matt should get a few brownie points. 8-[ He is at least old enough to drive the scooby do van.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

kim guidry said:


> He is at least old enough to drive the scooby do van.



Ruh-roh.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Mike I already broke it........#-o


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Matt, just make fun of me about 50 more times.......should be easy enough:razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> All I know is, it must be more than 140. :lol:


I figured that out when I passed 141........


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Too Easy Jeff.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

5 more Matt! Hey what did you think about my LSU tent?\\/


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Being an Oregon Duck Fan, The LSU tent really did't bug me, BUT you have to have some stones to bring that into BullDawg Country....

T-4


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Roobie...roobie....roooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Ruh-roh.


RICE RUN RAGGY:mrgreen: REE, REE, REE:mrgreen:


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Justin you need Help.

How did this thread get off topic......Sorry Connie I am back on the little stool.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

That's what the LSU spirit is all about! Embrace life , be true and to fight to what you believe. \\/ 

Sorry Mike, back to subject. 

Matt, stop trying to change the subject and pulling everyone in! [-X


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

He's just trying to get out of the kiddie chair as quickly as possible. it's OK, I understand.... maybe I should up the threshold to 200 real quick so he actually starts posting more on this forum


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes Maam, I am sorry:-#


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey! I made it up a level. \\/ oh yeah! oh yeah! Thanks Matt. Oh sorry, ankle biter.:-$


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Dang it!!!!!!! Oh and thats MR. Ankle biter. 

Again Sorry Connie......


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

I have nothing of real...importance to add other than GO DAWGS. \\/ I gotta say it, living in the center of UGA.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> He's just trying to get out of the kiddie chair as quickly as possible. it's OK, I understand.... maybe I should up the threshold to 200 real quick so he actually starts posting more on this forum


Mike I just saw this....Man thats Dirty Pool right there........


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes I have done it, I Finally Ate The Tug!!!!!!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Matt Hammond said:


> Done I Finally Ate The Tug!!!!!!!!


\\/ \\/ \\/ \\/ \\/


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Geeze... you finally made it Matt. My work is done. Thanks Mike and Connie.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

OK now back on topic.......


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Kim should just be happy that the tent was still there the next day.









Mike, thanks for all of your hard work and setting things straight.


And purple, why purple, the yellow I can see but PURPLE!! Its a good thing that I look good in RED and BLACK.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

No ya don't We just tell you that so we can laugh at you \\/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Matt Hammond said:


> No ya don't We just tell you that so we can laugh at you \\/


Jeez, he's pretty darned cocky now that he ate the tug.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Obviously, the tug isn't stuck in his throat! 
Mine got stuck there a bit at first, but feel it loosening up....Haacckkk.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Just trying to keep Jay's head from get any bigger after beating the pants off of me last weekend.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Its a small tug.........:mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Digging up dirt today! Yipes Mike I could save money on a John Deere Tractor and let you walk around my farm for a while. Throw a beer at ya and watch the earth worms fly! \\/ 

The "lust" title threw me...I see Kim posted. HEHEHE:mrgreen: 

I like the idea of using your OWN name and where you are from. If your not big enough to sit at the table, don't cry about the fixings!!! Sorry to hear about the "pack issue" today. Some of us tried to train in the Delaware 95 degree heat. Yeah Jerry, I've heard Georgia is hot. A Southern thang...8-[ 

So has this Tale lost its tail? Is there more dirt to fly? Video clips? :-k


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

If names are being changed, can I change mine? How about "*Mo Crazy*?" Yeah that's the ticket!:twisted: \\/ 
"Hey *Mo* look at the dogs!" We got no mo dogs...


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> In a new twist of events, it seems that forum member "Kahn Nance" also ties into this little Mari/Ali escapade.
> 
> It appears that the IP address of Kahn Nance traces back to a street address, the same street address in which Mari's employer maintains an office. Coincidence???
> 
> ...


It's like inside edition... only better.\\/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> If your not big enough to sit at the table, don't cry about the fixings!!!


Whoops.... that's a sore subject today.



Matt Hammond said:


> Connie Really, How many? I feel like an adult that has to sit at the kids table.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Wait until Matt has to try and poop out the tug he ate he will get all kinds of cranky.

Jay you would look a lot better in Garnet and Gold
Go Seminoles !!!!!

Terry


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh yes the mystery van. My wife hates my van so she has always called it the mystery van. For those of you that have seen it, you know why. It does look like it so for the grandkids I put in the floor mats to match. NO Matt you can not drive it. Well maybe a short distance.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

You just can't go wrong with them GSDs can ya Matt. You didn't tell everyone whats at your house now did ya, and how easy it is.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh the mystery van.... He actually does have the scooby doo floor mats.

And Terry, yes I do like the way I look in those colors as well. Just can't bring myself to wear the purple though.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Jay
Would not want to see you in purple my friend unless it is a bruise from catching one of my GSD's. BTW the Seminoles just beat Witchita State to go to the Omaha for the college world series...........
Go Seminoles

Terry


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

GOOD!! Yeah I was just watching UGA beating the mess out of North Carolina State, 9 ahead so far in the first.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

jay lyda;73455
Just can't bring myself to wear the purple though. [IMG said:


> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/images/smilies/eusa_whistle.gif[/IMG]


LOL, Jay I can see us making a bet on this one during football season! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sort of from Omaha. I remember us girls in high school going to the CWS games just to look at the cute guys in tight baseball pants. God bless America. 8) I do remember LSU being there just about every year.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Justin that was my morning hoot. 
Connie, sorry no more table jokes. Bad table manners are not allowed! HEHE


----------

